# Is something like this worth my time?



## Schroedc (Nov 2, 2014)

I've been kicking around getting my own mill. Wondering form those of you that have one if this would be worth making an offer on or should I just save up and buy a woodmizer LT10 or LT15?


http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/grd/4739858284.html


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 2, 2014)

In typical woodbarter fashion... 

Send it down to me and I'll check it out for ya

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 2, 2014)

By the time you get a motor on it I think you would be in it pretty deep. And only a 25" cut.
Give the EZ Boardwalk a look.

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dennis Ford (Nov 2, 2014)

The traveling carriage looks sturdy but the bed looks a little flimsy to me; loading and rolling logs on it would worry me. If you are willing to tinker with it; maybe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rockb (Nov 2, 2014)

LT 10........you'll be glad you did...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 2, 2014)

If someone made that thing and used it then great, you got into sawing for cheap. But to by a homemade mill without a motor for 2k? I don't think so. $500 bucks maybe, only because I have an motor that would work, but to buy a motor to put on it? Again, I don't think so. I am with David, the EZ Boardwalk is the best bang for the buck in a manual mill that can be set up on the ground for easier log loading. I have not heard anything bad about them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks all, I've got a call in to another guy with a band saw mill for sale, Waiting to find out who's mill and what specs are. I need this like a hole in my head but I keep turning down free logs because of a lack of processing equipment.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2014)

If you keep your eyes peeled you can buy running mills for not much more money. I try to avoid the fix-me-ups unless it comes to old cars.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 2, 2014)

Another vote for saving your money to get an EZ Boardwalk. Nice entry level mill for not a lot of money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 2, 2014)

I would pass on this one. There are way better mills out there all of which will have replacement parts available should you ever need them. Woodmizer is especially good to used owners of their products.


----------

